# [SOLVED] Safari 6.0.5 Causing Freezes



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I started moving away from third-party apps to Apple made Apps. I deleted Google Chrome and making Safari my default web browser to easily continue my work on all of my Apple devices. Safari on my Macbook is basically the achilles's heel of the entire system taking up pretty much all of the little 2 GB of Ram that I have and freezing is contagious from there to other apps running at the same time. I don't know what happened since this never happened before and I already perform several disk repairs and permissions fixes. This usually only happens on certain websites or if I'm on a different app for a couple minutes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Safari 6.0.5 Causing Freezes*

Well, you are on an older Mac, so it doesn't quite have the power for today's web content and you really are on the weak side for RAM. Also, it seems you have a non standard version of the OS (Or at least I've never seen that listed next to the OS version before.), so that could be an issue. Do you have everything up to date, including any and all Safari plugins?


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Safari 6.0.5 Causing Freezes*

I haven't updated any safari plugins in a while. Everything on the Mac App Store seems to be updated except for Final Cut Pro because of the video card. I also have problems installing the latest version of flash player (I think it is currently 11.7). I did have this problem a couple of times with both Safari and Google Chrome when I had OS X Mountain Lion installed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Safari 6.0.5 Causing Freezes*

Since most audio and video on the web is flash based, not having the updated player will cause the issues.


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Safari 6.0.5 Causing Freezes*

I update it OS X 10.8.5 but the problem still persisted. For some reason I didn't see the Safari 6.1 update in the Mac App Store but I found a way to get the update and After installing, Safari has not had problems with freezing at all. It is faster than ever before. I still couldn't install the latest version of Adobe Flash Player 11 but there has not been any sort of problem at all.


----------

